# RIO BARIMA, ore carrier of late 1950s



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on the ore carrier RIO BARIMA which operated in late 1950s and early 1960s. Thank you.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

This vessel was one of the 'Rio' Class of vessels operated as ore carriers( 26000 dwt from memory) by the Navios Corporation of the Bahamas, she was under charter, along with about 6 others of her size, plus the River Class vessels ( 19100 dwt) ...their charter was with the United States Steel Corporation for the movement of Cerro Bolivar ores from Puerto Ordaz in Venezuela. They were scheduled via USSC office in London through 'my' department in British Steel.

Navios originally was a wholly owned subsidiary of US Steel from 1954.

geoff


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

clydesiderman said:


> Does anyone have any information on the ore carrier RIO BARIMA which operated in late 1950s and early 1960s. Thank you.


Launched in two halves.B/U Taiwan 28.1.76


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Launched in two halves.B/U Taiwan 28.1.76


That must have been a replacement vessel Tony as we were using the Barima at least five years earlier..

geoff


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Erimus said:


> That must have been a replacement vessel Tony as we were using the Barima at least five years earlier..
> 
> geoff


 RIO BARIMA was built in 1959 Aft L.20.1.59 Fore 15.4.59 Transworld Carriers Inc. and scrapped 1976


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> RIO BARIMA was built in 1959 Aft L.20.1.59 Fore 15.4.59 Transworld Carriers Inc. and scrapped 1976


That's the one!

geoff


----------

